# brookville lake action?????????????????????



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone has done any good on the eyes????? what is the water temp and the lake conditions are like???????? thinking about going there saturday. they sould be coming down out of the river by now, i would think. thinking about drowning meat and spiners, but could also pull some metal. any help would be helpful. im also going to talk to jeff and diana at parkside marine for some info to. will post info on the return.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Lots of eyes being caught all over the lake now. Mostly 16" to 20", with a few over 20, and quite a few shorts as well. There have been a number of 50 plus fish days by some of the regulars. Concentrate in 10' of water or less, sometimes alot less. Very small jigs (1/16" to 1/8") tipped with part of a crawler. Keep it slow, keep it shallow. There's a Hoosier Walleye Association tournament at Brookville this Saturday, but there's plenty of room for everyone!


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

There's a Hoosier Walleye Association tournament at Brookville this Saturday, but there's plenty of room for everyone! They will be launching from the Fairfield ramp.


----------



## quacker835 (Feb 14, 2006)

how many boats are expected for that tourney?


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone doing well on Bass or crappie?
Any info is appreciated!
Thanks,
Fletch


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

quacker835 said:


> how many boats are expected for that tourney?


Probably 15 to 20 boats


----------



## Chartist (Apr 26, 2008)

since the tail water was a raging torrent, I figured might as well check out the lake....Did some wading near the boat ramp nearest the dam. Caught one crappie and two smallies.....one of the smallies was 17 inches and 2-1/2 pounds.....I was fishing a bamboo fly rod in 5 weight using olive wolly buggers.


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

What was the winning weight for the tourney?????????????????? good to see you supersized, how did you do????????????????? I caught 6 keepers for a weight of 9.9lbs. caught a bunch of shorts, bass, crappie, and white bass.


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

The winning weight was 13.8 lbs, second was 10.4, third was 8.something. With 10 boats, only the top 2 places paid.

We never did find the 'eyes, we should have been fishing the bass tourney, we slayed the smallies all day.

See ya on the water...




Pete


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

we should of stayed where you seen us at because everywhere else we tried had shortys. those fish were smoking the spoons. are you going to fish the hoosier walleye annual outing tourney this coming saturday???? jeff acted like he might and im thinking about it. they also have a cookout and get together. i thought he said it was only 50 or 60 dollars for entry fees.


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

The Hoosier Walleye tourney was this past Saturday...the Indiana Walleye outing is this coming Saturday. The Indiana Walleye event is a non-money event (no entry fee, no payout), but plaques/trophies will be awarded. There is a campout at a campground in Connersville, check the Indiana Walleye website for details. The cookout will be at the campground following the tourney on Saturday...it's definitely a good time, come check it out.

Saugeye Nut, check your PM's.



Pete


----------

